# 25 HP too big?



## sirbeigealot (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 77 Valco 14 footer...
I currently have a Mercury 7.5 on it that runs fine...not as fast as I'd like, but sufficient.

I have spent the last few months considering buying a bigger boat, but this Valco was my Dad's boat, and I am just not ready to part with it yet, so I am thinking of hanging onto it a bit longer.
I was thinking that maybe having more HP would be a nice improvement to help me to enjoy this boat for a few more years.

I have found a 25 HP Mercury motor, an 82 model...looks clean, the guy says it starts and runs great.
He's asking 800.00.
I was suppose to go look at it this morning but I have been reading mixed reviews on whether or not 25 HP is too much power for a 14 foot aluminum.

I would appreciate any and all comments!


----------



## thegr8cody (Apr 11, 2012)

Most 14ft jons are rated for 15HP I believe. I would try to find out what your hull is rated for then go woth the maximum.you can always buy the motor and keep it for when you upgrade boats


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 11, 2012)

My 14' Lowe flat bottom is rated to 20 hp, and I have a 25 on it. 
Not considering weather it is legal or not, I would say yes, it's too big, but it would work if you are careful. I usually fish log infested rivers and no-wake lakes, so I'm rarely up on plane though.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 11, 2012)

My biggest concern is the transom strength and possible weight of a 25...
Also I am thinking that if I could find a 15 HP, that in itself is double the current power...25 may be too much


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 11, 2012)

I think there was something like 34 lbs difference between my old 9.5 hp and the 25 hp, so I don't think weight would be a huge issue as long as you are using some kind of transom saver. I just carpeted a 2x6 and bolted it to my trailer and it does the job. There were some cracks forming in my transom that I had to get welded up before that though.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 11, 2012)

Since you have used a 25, would you say its too much for the average 14 aluminum...I mean isnt there also such a thing as going too fast? lol


----------



## txneal (Apr 11, 2012)

Sirbeigealot: There is a sticky at the top of the motors forum on this site that gives a formula for calculating max hp. I have a 14 ft Starcraft Seafarer and according to this formula, I think my max is something like 23hp...rounded up to 25. Of course, my boat is a little wider than most 14ft aluminum boats. I think Starcraft officially rated my boat for a max of 20hp, but when I bought the boat it came with a 25 that had been used on it since 1973. The guy I bought it from seemed to think that the 25 was a perfect size motor for this boat and I immediately agreed as soon as I got it out on the water. 

I'm not familiar with a 77 Valco, so I can't say, one way or another, whether 25 is too much motor for that boat. However, I can attest to the fact that 25hp suits me just perfectly on my 14 footer and I would not wish to have any less hp. It gets me up on plane in a hurry and I can get across large bodies of water rather quickly. Perhaps someone more familiar with your boat can offer some advice, but I say that 25hp is definitely an appropriate motor for some 14ft boats.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, like txneal said, it totally depends on the boat and I'm not familar with yours. On mine, yes I would say a 25 is too powerful for it if you spend a lot of time running around wide open. I've only had it wide open once and it was a little nerve racking.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 11, 2012)

From what I've seen of the Valco's, they look to be very well built hulls. I wouldn't hesitate in the least to put a 25 HP on one. Unless your boat is very dissimilar to the Valco's seen on this site, I'd be suprised if your boat wasn't rated for a 25 HP. Also, my 14' is rated for a 25.


----------



## txneal (Apr 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity, I just did a quick search and read a little about 14ft Valco boats from the 70's. If yours is like the ones I saw, then I would not hesitate to put a 25 on it.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of my boat:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f209/sirbeigealot/boat3-1.jpg


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 11, 2012)

In any event, that 25 will sell fast...if I dont get it first.
But I am not yet convinced that it is appropriate for my boat.
He did say that the motor has something attached that would assist it in planing...


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 11, 2012)

I would go with the 25hp. It looks like your boat can handle it, and in the event you upgrade to a 16 ft or better in the future, no motor upgrade required. I have a 25hp on my Lowe L1440M and I'm very pleased.

https://www.loweboats.com/jon-boats/l1440m-jon/


----------



## txneal (Apr 11, 2012)

I think that if I were in your shoes, I would snatch up that 25. $800. for a great running 25 seems like a very fair deal. If you try it out on your boat and think its too much motor, I'll bet you could quickly resell and get your money back. My guess is that you'll love it and keep it!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 11, 2012)

He said he would take 700.00.
https://images.craigslist.org/5I35Lb5Kb3n93I63Jbc49de4ffacabe46156c.jpg

The only motor I have ever had is this 7.5, so those of you with more experience with motors...would it be worth it to have that extra power? I dont know why I am having a hard time with this :roll:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm running a 1983 mariner 25 hp on a 1971 1436 jon. It's fast and fun!


----------



## txneal (Apr 11, 2012)

> would it be worth it to have that extra power?



Try it....you'll like it!


----------



## 1munford (Apr 11, 2012)

sirbeigealot said:


> He said he would take 700.00.
> https://images.craigslist.org/5I35Lb5Kb3n93I63Jbc49de4ffacabe46156c.jpg
> 
> The only motor I have ever had is this 7.5, so those of you with more experience with motors...would it be worth it to have that extra power? I dont know why I am having a hard time with this :roll:



just because you have the power doesn't mean you always have to use it, I've got a 300hp truck that I drive like a grandma! but if you need or want to use it its there. you could let the money decide too, go there with 600 cash if he takes it great if not O'well you weren't sure you wanted it anyway!


----------



## Tigerhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 50 hp on my 14' and I thoroughly enjoy it, I am pretty sure it is about double what should be on there but I have beefed up the transom and drive carefully. The initial weight isn't too bad but add 12 gallons of gas and a couple people it will start to get pretty heavy.

As far as the 25, I would say go for it, that's what mine came with and it was a good balance till the lower unit exploded. I didn't look into the link you posted but in my area you could probably find a better deal (my '89 Force 50hp was $300 and included everything).

I hold no responsibility if a 25hp doesn't fair well on your boat! :lol:


----------



## Keith1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 30 HP Evinrude on a 15 foot Gregor Baja special. That boat in supposidly constructed of heavier metal than a reguler Gregor. Anyway on that boat the 30 is fine.

Regards, Keith


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your boat looks bigger than my 14 ft and mine is rated up to 28, but mine is a very very well build 14 ft, just smaller. Some 14s are rated lower. I would say you are good to go, get it!!! Here is a picture of mine


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes it will be worth it! That Merc is pre 85' so it is probably only pushing 22-23 HP at the prop anyway. You will not regret it IMO.

I have an 88' 30hp Johnson on my 14' Lowe that is rated for a 25hp. It is fast and fun! At first I was a little nervous jumping from a 15 to a 30hp but now I am trying to get my boat to hit 32-34mph which is screaming in a 14ft tin :mrgreen: 

I would love to see the look on your face the first time you crank that throttle if you get it........


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 12, 2012)

1munford said:


> just because you have the power doesn't mean you always have to use it, I've got a 300hp truck that I drive like a grandma! but if you need or want to use it its there. you could let the money decide too, go there with 600 cash if he takes it great if not O'well you weren't sure you wanted it anyway!


Exactly! I have a 25hp on my jon and usually half throttle is plenty. The extra power is great when you get an extra person or two in your boat, or just want to see what she can do on some smooth water


----------



## bigwave (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 25 Johnny on mine,my boat is rated for up to a 40hp. The 25 pushes her along nicely and if I need to run in fast I can. I would not be too worried about that motor on your boat.....but I would still try to find out the hp rating on your hull first.


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 12, 2012)

My 1977 14ft lund was rated for 20hp, just for your info. I do not doubt a 25hp would have been ok on it.

Although if I had a 25hp motor, I would want it to be elec start, I got tired of pulling the 15hp outboard on my lund. I guess the new engines pull over easier but that old mariner did not always start on the first pull.

Tim


----------



## Mojo^ (Apr 12, 2012)

From the pic you posted, I'd say a 25hp was too big and wouldn't go any higher than a 10 or 15 max. It does not appear that you have sufficient bracing on the transom. Not to support the motor, but to absorb and distribute the stress from the motor pushing the boat too hard. I've actually seen Jon's that were overpowered and had the gunwale buckle as a result. If the motor runs good, I'd still buy it as an investment. You could turn-around and double your money on that one.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2012)

Mojo^ said:


> From the pic you posted, I'd say a 25hp was too big and wouldn't go any higher than a 10 or 15 max. It does not appear that you have sufficient bracing on the transom. Not to support the motor, but to absorb and distribute the stress from the motor pushing the boat too hard. I've actually seen Jon's that were overpowered and had the gunwale buckle as a result. If the motor runs good, I'd still buy it as an investment. You could turn-around and double your money on that one.




Think the pic you reference is a different boat. The original poster has a Valco, and from what I've seen, they look to be built like a brick s*#house.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 12, 2012)

sirbeigealot said:


> Here is a pic of my boat:
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f209/sirbeigealot/boat3-1.jpg




This is his boat mojo. The transom looks sturdier than my 14' Lowe and I am turning 30+hp at the prop and have no issues whatsoever with the strength of my transom. That 82' Merc would be lucky to put out 23hp at the prop. He should not have any issues at all.

Hey sirbeigalot can you get us a pic of what the other side of your transom looks like inside your boat? Does it have a brace leg that goes to the bottom of the boat?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a few pics of the inside of the Transom


https://mail.aol.com/35919-211/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26009681&folder=NewMail&partId=1

https://mail.aol.com/35919-211/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26009680&folder=NewMail&partId=1


----------



## Mojo^ (Apr 12, 2012)

Without pointing to another site for reference, it appears that a 1970's era Valco boat in the 14 foot size range can be rated anywhere from 10hp max. up through 60hp max. Without knowing the exact model name/number, it would be difficult to guess at the rating. Is there a data plate hidden somewhere that might hint at the model name/number?


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey sirbigealot I cant see your pics and I don't want to make an AOL account just to see 2 pics. Can u put them up another way?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe these will work



https://www.facebook.com/ajax/messaging/attachment.php?attach_id=8145f3545fca3cf6948b588e23ddb7f7&mid=id.265739790187278&ext=1334287461&hash=AQD1Obcmx1MmJCJd

https://www.facebook.com/ajax/messaging/attachment.php?attach_id=4886e77d2a1a75e4b2ae5afd193337a6&mid=id.386090218080151&ext=1334287461&hash=AQCvS9AO_TDmRyWF


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope  Those links don't do anything?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 13, 2012)

If this dont work, I am out of options!


----------



## txneal (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm no expert on the subject, but that transom looks pretty stout to me. I'd go get that 25 before he sells it!


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 13, 2012)

If those transom boards are solid you will be fine : )


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 16, 2012)

I decided to get the motor...He agreed to sell for 650.00. I pick it up tommorow.


----------



## Mojo^ (Apr 17, 2012)

sirbeigealot said:


> I decided to get the motor...He agreed to sell for 650.00. I pick it up tommorow.



That's a steal!!!


----------



## txneal (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll be curious to hear what you think of it once you've tried it out on your boat....keep us posted!


----------



## River115 (Apr 20, 2012)

I ran a 1983 25 merc on that exact valco for years, worked perfect !


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool deal... you run that rig in the salt too don't you...the extra power may come in handy there sometime too.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 20, 2012)

That's the same transom as my valco u-14 - it has a max rating on the plate of 25 hp. You are good.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just keep an eye on the knee brace & the transom corners for cracking & you'll be fine.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Looks like will be taking it out tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just make sure your transom & brace are solid, and a 25hp will be just fine. My 1959 Alumacraft FDR is rated for 35hp, and your transom brace looks beefier then mine... although the Alumacraft aquaduct system helps brace the transom im sure. You should still be just fine with a 25hp, just make sure the supports on your trailer run all the way to the transom wall so you don't bend the hull during transport.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 21, 2012)

That was actually my next question... With a 7.5 motor I left it on the transom during transport. I would ratchet it down solid so that it did not move. Do you think I can do the same with the 25 without damage?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 21, 2012)

I have never had a transom saver... Do you think I will need 1? It is definitely heavier but I do not know how much heavier


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 21, 2012)

As long as the bunks on your trailer run all the way to the transom of your boat you will be just fine. The 25 probably only weighs 40 pounds more than your 7.5 which is really not much at all.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 21, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> As long as the bunks on your trailer run all the way to the transom of your boat you will be just fine. The 25 probably only weighs 40 pounds more than your 7.5 which is really not much at all.


 Great...Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 21, 2012)

How much clearance is there from the motor to the ground?


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 22, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> How much clearance is there from the motor to the ground?



I was suppose to take the boat out today, but found that my bunks were about 6 inches short of the transom, so I spent the day today replacing the bunks with new ones that measure correctly.
Regarding the clearance...it does seem that the motor is longer than my 7.5, but not much longer. I was going to check for clearance when I pulled out of the driveway. I can tilt this motor so that the shaft is elevated, but I wouldnt want to travel like that.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 23, 2012)

The 25 probably just looks longer visually because the engine block and cover sit up above your boat so much higher. If the are both short shaft (or long shafts) then they are most likely the same length or within an inch of each other. My 9.9 looks really short next to my 30hp yet it actually is 1 inch longer, both long shafts, one is an 87' the other an 88', both Johnsons. So the overall length of the motor is more, but the shaft from the transom down is virtually the same give or take 1 inch.


----------



## BloodStone (Apr 23, 2012)

*I know your dilemma. Because I just recently got a very wide 14' Myers semi V (almost 48" wide at bottom) that I am currently modifying out. Anyway, I replaced both the inside & out transom boards with new 3/4" oak board (inside) & 3/4" Plywood outside. Plus there are two sizable transom brackets as well. My point being, I am also going with a 25hp Johnson but I am also installing a side console steering system (taken out of a 14' Starcraft aluminum boat). This will help with even weight distribution. Imo, I don't think the motor will be too much BUT, I can't say for 100% certain UNTIL I get her done & out on the water. But I gotta believe it would take a much bigger motor than a 25hp to break a combination oak/plywood/aluminum transom driven under normal boating conditions (I.e. not hitting submerged crap while planned out or trying to do a "Dukes Of Hazzard on the water..jumping wakes). Btw, the 25hp Johnson is coming off of a 10.5' tri-hull Boston Whaler Carolina Skeef knockoff made by Sea Sport (rated for a 20hp). Good Luck! *


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 24, 2012)

Going a little larger as long as your transom can hold it is a good thing, mainly you can run less than full rpm's and go faster than you want...To me this is the only issue, but your talking to a guy that's fabin up a possible dual 30 hp yahama tiller model modifications so I might be partial to more power...I had 15 hp on my boat before and it went fine, but my 30hp flies over the flats...so I leave you with bigger is better and get the bigger motor is my vote...

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still looking forward to getting it out there...
I believe that this motor is about 1.5 inches longer than the other motor overall.
Obviously it looks bigger sitting on the transom, so maybe it is an illusion that it looks longer, but like I said I dont want to transport with the shaft tilted up....so I am hoping that there will be good clearance for the driveway, etc.
I'm sure I will make it some time this week.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 24, 2012)

How much clearance do you have to the bottom of the skeg?


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think your always better off transporting a boat with the motor tilted up though, to be honest if you go up a steep sudden incline it would be a shame to drag your power for your boat on the ground...just my thoughts...

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 26, 2012)

Take a look at my project and you'll see what I mean about the jack plate

As always tight lines, cold beers, and Go Gators!


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25185


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> I think your always better off transporting a boat with the motor tilted up though, to be honest if you go up a steep sudden incline it would be a shame to drag your power for your boat on the ground...just my thoughts...
> 
> As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!



If you want to transport your little 25hp around like this on a transom saver then I see no issue with it. All though these are designed for large outboards usually. Haven't seen a 25hp on one yet, because they don't need it IMO. 


I would HIGHLY advise not transporting your engine tilted up on it's own tilt brackets. Trimmed up on the trim pin would be better than the tilt bracket but I still wouldn't recommend it. This causes a lot of stress on your transom and brackets themselves. It is best to transport your engine in the vertical position unless you have the transom saver. I only have 9.5-10" clearance when my motor is vertical during transport and have never had an issue hitting or scraping anything. Just pay attention to your driving and all will be good.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes I defentely agree with always transporting your motor tilted up, mine doesn't have power tilt and trim so I use a more sophisticated method...a 2 x 4 under the power head haha...works thou tried and true

As always tight lines, cold beer, & Go Gators!

my buil https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25185


----------



## sirbeigealot (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally took it out yesterday,
Clearance was not an issue...I left the shaft down and it was fine.
We got out on the ocean water...it was very rough out there yesterday which made it impossible to take the 25 HP to full throttle. Even half throttle was a bit much.
I punched it one time and my wife fell backwards off the seat...lol

Unless the ocean is really calm I doubt that I'll ever use all of that HP.

This leads me to something that I have been considering...I think I am finally opening up to selling this boat...it's just not enough boat to do what I want to do...its great for lakes, but is not ideal for ocean...even the bays and outskirts along the coast.
I am going to start a new post and post some pics for ideas on pricing it.


----------

